# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  QA Avatar, (QB Avatar, QX Avatar), telepresence robots, Anybots Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Anybots Inc.

----------


## Airicist

What are Anybots? 

 Published on Dec 18, 2012




> Anybots is at the forefront of a new class of communication: Virtual Presence. Virtual Presence is the most interactive form of real-time communication, short of being face-to-face. Adding a Virtually controlled avatar to video conferencing transports your presence - anywhere, anytime, on demand.

----------


## Airicist

What is an Anybot?

 Published on Dec 18, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Can't make it? Send an Anybot robot 

Published on Feb 3, 2014

----------

